# When do you disagree with the tomatometer?



## girlbug2 (May 22, 2009)

Usually, the Rotten Tomatoes' Web site has critics' consensus that I follow; if in doubt, just look at the tomatometer and it will tell you what the average critical response was to a film. Mostly I agree, but today I disagreed strongly with the 33% given to Terminator: Salvation. No, it' wasn't the best of the series: I'd say it ranked somewhere between T2 and T3. IMO, Terminator Salvation deserved about a 60%.

Do you usually agree with or disagree with the RT's Tomatometer averages? Do you think those critics -- or critics in general--are a good indicator of whether or not a movie is worth seeing?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 22, 2009)

The Critics and this goes for most Critics are looking for things in a movie the average movie goer is not looking for. Average movie goer is looking for a movie that is worth the $10 and is entertaining the Critics are looking for not only that but deeper. Take a food Critic he will go on and on about the flavors,the texture,the complication in making it the Average person thinks it just taste good. 

I go by the Tomatometer but I cut the movie some slack. If the reviews are really low or the Critics keep pointing out the same thing I take it as a consideration. 

Critics get kinda of bored of nonstop action because then they start to complain about lack of storyline or something else.


----------



## Omar B (May 22, 2009)

Why does someone else's opinion matter?  It's just a movie and like any piece of art it's completely subjective.  Your review is as valid as the professional's.


----------

